# National Master Jujitsu Seminar organized by KJJBWF



## jujitsu (Nov 18, 2008)

National Master Jujitsu Seminar held at Mandook Busan South Korea from 7th Nov 2008 to 13th Nov 2008 and  organized by Korea Jujitsu Belt Wrestling Federation under the Guideline of President Youn In Duk.
        Korea Jujitsu Belt Wrestling Federation is governing body JJIF and AJJBWF(recognized by Olympic Council of Asia), KJJBWF introduce sports jujitsu to South Korea for the fist time. In the seminar Dr Dylan Sung Technical Director, Taiwan  Ju-Jitsu Sport Association and Secretary General Asian Ju-Jitsu  Belt Wrestling Federation and Dr. Lung-Yeh Sung Vice-President, Taiwan Ju-Jitsu Sport Association taught the master about sports Jujitsu.Dr Sung teach Master about Sports rule of Jujitsu about Referee and judging rule for the Competition.


----------

